# LA NUOVA SETTA SI CHIAMA ‘’ORDO TEMPLI ORIENTIS’’, PER I FAN ‘OTO’



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2013)

Andrea Andrei per Dagospia

Dal "Daily Mail"
http://bit.ly/107ZlJ1

La concorrenza, a volte, vale anche per la religione. Soprattutto se il culto in questione è un giro d'affari da milioni di dollari. "Scientology", la famosa setta per ricconi che conquista la fede di parecchi vip, soprattutto negli Stati Uniti, ha ora un degno avversario, che può mettere in discussione la sua leadership.

E se Scientology è considerata qualcosa di inquietante, rispetto all'ultima moda religiosa americana sembra un'associazione di scout. La nuova setta si chiama Ordo Templi Orientis, abbreviata in OTO. Fu fondata da un tale Aleister Crowley nella prima metà del novecento. Crowley si faceva chiamare la "Grande Bestia 666" e si vantava di essere "l'uomo più perverso del mondo".

Non si sa quanto ci fosse effettivamente di vero in questa definizione, e quale parte delle sue affermazioni fosse invece dettata da una straripante megalomania, fatto sta che la setta OTO sin dagli albori non si è mai fatta mancare macabri rituali di iniziazione, a base di droghe pesanti e sadomasochismo.

Ciononostante, e anzi forse proprio per questo suo lato controverso, la religione ha attratto le simpatie di vari personaggi dello spettacolo, fra cui Jimmy Page dei Led Zeppelin (che ha anche acquistato la villa un tempo appartenuta a Crowley sulle rive del lago scozzese di Loch Ness) e il rapper Jay-Z, il quale non perde occasione di citare la setta inserendo simboli esoterici nei suoi video o nella sua linea d'abbigliamento.

OTO, il cui motto è "Fai ciò che vuoi", è una religione parecchio "comoda", che anche per questo rischia di mettere i bastoni fra le ruote alla più famosa Scientology. Per aderire non si deve pagare nulla, e chiunque abbia compiuto 18 anni può intraprendere il percorso d'iniziazione. Però, ricordano i fedeli, ci vuole studio e molto impegno per capire a fondo il culto di OTO, per cui alla fine solo in pochi riescono a diventare veri adepti. Senza contare che offre diversivi per vip annoiati, quali appunto droghe e sesso libero, e che non ha barriere nemmeno in uscita, nel senso che chiunque è liberissimo di lasciar perdere quando lo desidera.

Uno dei casi che più sta facendo discutere è quello di Peaches Geldof, la figlia di Bob Geldof e Paula Yates, la quale si è fatta pure tatuare su un braccio le lettere OTO e che su Twitter fa una pubblicità spietata alla setta. Il timore è che molti giovani deboli possano essere attratti e coinvolti dalle parole di Peaches, i cui trascorsi, fatti di alcool e droghe, sicuramente non sono incoraggianti.

Certo, dall'essere un po' stonati ad adorare il demonio ce ne passa. Eppure il capo di OTO nel Regno Unito, il 62enne John Bonner, sostiene che la setta non abbia niente di pericoloso e che non abbia particolare interesse ad espandersi. Anzi, sostiene che le celebrità in realtà non fanno che nuocere alla religione, creando fraintendimenti.

Provare per credere. Tanto è gratis.


View attachment 6932


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Non so nulla di questa "nuova" setta, ma mi sono letta da poco la biografia di Jenna Miscavige Hill, "Beyond believe: my secrete life inside Scientology".

Nata da adepti della setta, adepti di alto livello, tutta la sua vita è stata devastata da Scientology, fin quando non è riuscita a prendere consapevolezza e coraggio, e ad andarsene.
Giuro che quando leggevo di quando era piccola ed era separata a forza dai genitori, mi sono messa a piangere.

Scientology è un brutto esempio di come la libertà religiosa e di espressione può essere utilizzata per abbrutire le persone e per legalizzare la schiavitù.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2013)

credo che non abbiamo idea di quanta gente venga letteralmente plagiata da sette di vario tipo.deve essere allucinante perdere una figlia in questo modo senza poter far nulla


----------

